# EHIC services from abroad?



## zorconinternational (11 mo ago)

VERITE1 said:


> Probably been mentioned already but never mind:
> 
> English pages
> 
> This service is available all over France, the link says haute-garonne because it's where I live but you can enter (or not) your own post code.


Hi Verite - I don't know if you can help me, but I have a slightly peculiar problem: I was born in Australia, but I have obtained an Irish passport (via my maternal grandfather). Next year, I am hoping to come and stay in France for a year with my wife and youngest daughter. I have been snooping around trying to see if I can apply for an EHIC, but there seems to be no option to apply from a non-EU country. Do you have any suggestions? I'd like to have it sorted before we come over. (By the way, I have sent a query to the EU [the section I sent my query to is called Europe Direct Contact Centre]).
Cheers,
Danny.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In order to get an EHIC card, you need to be already covered by one of the EU national health services. Merely being a citizen of an EU country isn't enough - you need to be enrolled in the national health plan of the country in which you are resident because it's that health care system that is guaranteeing payment of any "necessary" services you may require while in another EU country. 

You'll need some sort of private health cover in order to stay in France for a year.


----------

